# Reptile Magazine



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone konw of any good reptile magazines, mainly snakes.?


Thanks


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

reptile care mag is good, it covers a wide range of reptiles not just snakes.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

good question wouldnt mind knowing the answer to that.cant find any available to order in the shops.


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reptile Care*

Reptile Care Magazine Subscription from Magazine Stand
Here's a link to subscribe to Reptile Care - I'm subscribed and it's a brilliant magazine with plenty of information (and good pictures!) : victory:


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

yep, another vote for reptile care here... been a subscriber for a couple of years now and still very happy with it


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i gwet reptile care magazine and reptiles magazine thats an american one i get from reptilekeeping.com they are both good magazines


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

The magazines listed above are both good but my fav is Reptilia:

Reptilia - The European Herp Magazine


----------

